# 25 hp starter comparability



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Go to crowley marine's website and start comparing parts. They probably are interchangeable.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

2005 is when Mercury stopped building their own motors and went fully Tohatsu. So, the starters probably are not interchangeable. I have heard, although it may not be true, that there were some early 2005 Mercury built motors sold that were left in inventory, before the Merchatsu's replaced them.

It should be obvious that the motors are different. They look nothing alike with the cowlings off.


----------

